# 1995 BMW 540i Radio Code



## Johnny BMR (Oct 10, 2009)

hello,

I am so new I don't even know if I am in the right place. My problem is I let the battery run out while I stored the vehicle and now all is does is say code??? I have tried to get a code with the VIN and radio serial number to no avail. I live in Canada and I believe the car was made for the U.S as the speedomoter is is MPH not KPH. Any suggestions??? Help!!


----------



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

What did you try to do?

I lost my code several years ago, and just drove into my local BMW dealer. I showed my photo ID to prove I was the owner of record and they pulled up that info right away from their computers.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

What do you mean exactly when you say "tried"? Some dealers will not give you the code over the phone and want you to bring the car in. I believe they have to give you code for free. US car or not, it makes no difference when it comes to looking up codes.

If there is no dealer close to you try calling a few US dealers until you find one willing to give you the code. 

You need to pull the radio and get the serial number off a sticker on the top or back of the radio. This usually takes 5 minutes - remove the two small hex bolts on each side of the radio.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

When that happened to me the dealer asked that we bring the car in. A mechanic pulled the radio and set the code for us at no charge.


----------



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

Unless you provide some proof that you are the proper owner of the car, how will some BMW dealer you phone a thousand miles away know that you hadn't just stolen the car?


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Mech_Man said:


> Unless you provide some proof that you are the proper owner of the car, how will some BMW dealer you phone a thousand miles away know that you hadn't just stolen the car?


Who would steal a 1995 BMW?

Some dealers will ask you to fax proof of ownership. Others just do it no questions asked. OEM BMW stereos are not exactly hot commodities, especially head units from 1995.


----------



## ThoreauHD (Feb 27, 2006)

It's policy. Which means it doesn't need to make sense. He has to either drive his ass to a dealer, get a new head unit, or get used to disappointment.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

ThoreauHD said:


> It's policy. Which means it doesn't need to make sense. He has to either drive his ass to a dealer, get a new head unit, or get used to disappointment.


LOL...do a search and tell that to the many people who have received codes over the phone from dealers.

"Policies" are used to deal with riff-raff and are meant to be broken, especially when they contradict common sense. If your service advisor knows you (and likes you) policy will be regularly bent in your favor.

Call a few dealers, ask politely and use proper English, and I assure you someone will give you the radio code.


----------



## Johnny BMR (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all thanks for the advice which was pretty much all the same so that's good. But........I did pull the radio found a number of stickers and sent them to two dealers along with papers VIN proof of ownership etc. The dealer in Kelowna claimed she went back to the factory but could not find any code. I spoke to a local radio shop and one dude there suggested I put the radio in the freezer and that "might" reset the battery but no joy on that either. I guess I will just keep digging and thanks all for your suggestions. Last resort is to replace the unit, anyone know where I can pick up a stereo unit, mine has the cassette player and also a CD player. Thanks again John B Kamloops, Go Canucks Go ha ha!!


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

You need to try a few dealers, or at least a different service advisor at the same dealer. The amount of incompetence I've encountered at the dealers blows my mind.

I've been told there were no wheel speed sensors available in all of North America for my 330Ci by a dealer parts guy. They told me I would have to wait 6 weeks for a part to arrive from Germany. I looked up the part number myself in ETK, called back and found out they had 3 in stock.

Try calling this dealer, someone from another thread got the code from him over the phone:
*Call Jackie Cooper BMW in Oklahoma City. I just called and talked to the service coordinator and they gave me the code over the phone.*

Then if that does not work, you can pay these guys $15 for the code: GermanAudioTech on eBay


----------

